
Can aerobic exercise slow down ageing? - open-source-ux
https://www.nhs.uk/news/lifestyle-and-exercise/can-aerobic-exercise-slow-down-ageing/
======
DarkQuark
Thanks for the article, however I have a problem with a lot of these trials.
The number of test subjects. A couple of hundred I feel is not enough people,
and half of those dropped out. We need thousands of test subjects from
different age ranges and in different states of health for more accurate data.

